# Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

ich glaubte eine gute Idee zu haben und habe in einer Tonne folgende Filtervariante getestet:
Den Einlauf habe ich per Schlauch bis zum Boden geführt. Als unterste Schicht wählte ich grobes Material (2 Eimer Verschlüsse von Einwegflaschen) darüber eine dünne Schicht groben Fließ (Kartoffelsäcke), darüber groben Kies mit einer weiteren Deckschicht aus Fließ. Als oberste Schicht gab ich ca. 4 Eimer gewaschenen Sand darauf. Als Pumpe nahm ich eine 130 Watt Umwälzpumpe aus einer Spülmaschine, die geschätzte 6000 Liter/Stunde fördert.
Zuerst war ich völlig begeistert. Das Wasser klärte sich zusehend. Der Filter setzte sich auch über 2 Wochen nicht zu, da er von Unten nach Oben durchspült wurde und somit das Material ständig auflockerte. Das Wasser suchte sich sicher seine bevorzugten Wege, was man an den kleinen "Vulkanen" erkennen konnte, die an verschiedenen Stellen aus dem Sand sprudelten.
Doch die Freude währte nicht lange. Eines Tages mußte ich feststellen, dass das Lager der Pumpe festsitzt bzw. die Dichtung bremst. Mit ein wenig Öl konnte ich das beheben, aber nur für zwei Tage. Danach saß sie wieder fest und diesmal mit Motorschaden. Zunächst dachte ich an Zufall, aber als kurz darauf meine andere Pumpe mit gleichem Schaden ihren Abschied nahm gibt es mir schon zu Denken.
Ich befürchte, dass der feine Sandabrieb auf Dauer an den Dichtungen nagt.
Erfahrungsberichte von Euch würden mich brennend interessieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## [atc]para (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo
Ich vermute das die pumpen nicht für einen dauereinsatz geeignet sind.
In einer Waschmaschine oder Geschierspühlmaschine laufen sie auch nur kurz.
zu den wulkanen würde ich sagen, der sand filtert nicht sondern das wasser geht so durch
habe ähnliche erfahrungen aus einem sandfilter für einen pool.


----------



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo para,

sicher passiert viel Wasser mehr oder weniger gefiltert den Filter. Aber da die Sandschicht recht dick ist, fällt sie immer wieder zusammen und das Wasser muß ständig den Sand neu bewegen. Mit der Filterwirkung war ich auch zufrieden. Umwälzpumpen für Spülmaschinen laufen auch in der Normalanwendung recht lange. Die andere Pumpe war eine Laugenpumpe einer Waschmaschine. Auch wenn die eher für Kurzzeitbetrieb ausgelegt ist, hat sie mir bereits 2 Jahre als Filterpumpe im Dauerbetrieb gedient. Dass sie gerade jetzt kaputt geht???
Auch mit einer gekapselten Teichpumpe hatte ich schon ähnliche Erfahrung. Diese war damals in einem Schacht installiert, in den auch Sand eingespült wurde.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## [atc]para (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Das mit dem filtern im sand bezog sich auf feststoffe, nicht auf biologie.
zu den pumpen: hätte nicht erwartet das die 2 jahre durchhalten.
meinst du nicht das nach 2 jahren keine pumpenzerstörenden kleinteile mehr im sand sien dürften.
mfg dirk


----------



## [atc]para (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

kurze nachfrage: pumpe sitzt hinter dem sand?
mfg dirk


----------



## wkremer (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Nikolai,
neben der Laufzeit der Pumpe ist es vor allem der Gegendruck der der Pumpe schwer zusetzt.

In einer Spül- oder Waschmaschine muss das "Pümpchen" einfach nur Wasser von A nach B pumpen.
Wenn jetzt die Filtermaterialien den Weg zustellen muss die Pumpe stärker pumpen
mit dem Effekt das es heiss wird und die Lager versagen.
Falls der Sand das Problem wäre, würden als erstes die Lager undicht werden, das war ja wohl nicht der Fall.
"Normale" Teichpumpen laufen ausserdem im Wasser und können Ihre Abwärme dann gut abgeben.


----------



## Nikolai (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Dirk,

den Sandfilter mit der Umwälzpumpe habe ich neu installiert. Der seit 2 Jahren dazu parallel laufende Filter ist mit anderem Material bestückt. Mein Verdacht ist, das mikroskopisch kleine Sandpartikel im Teichwasser schweben.
Die Pumpe hat im Ansaugbereich einen kleinen grobmaschigen Vorfilter und drückt von Unten in den Sandfilter.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Nikolai,
ich gebe Dirk mit seiner Diagnose recht, die "Spülpumpen" sind nicht dauerlaufgeeignet, und haben keine Zehntausende Stunden "Betriebsdauer". Die Wellenlager sind zu preiswert. Jeder Gerätehersteller spart auch gerne "Kommacents" in seiner Ware, weil sich das auf große Serien auszahlt (0,1 ct * 1 Mio = 10.000,- €).
Mit dem Sand wäre ich nicht glücklich. Sobald Dein Filter anfängt biologisch zu arbeiten, verklebt der Mulm die Sandpartikel, und Schluss ist's mit der Bewegung.  Nicht umsonst wird über __ Hel-X bewegt/unbewegt diskutiert, schau' Dir mal die Füllkörper an!
Für max 6 m³/h findest Du viele "no name"-Teichpumpen unter 100,-€, mit kleiner 100 W Strombedarf. Beim doppelten Budget kommst Du sogar auf ~60W! Mit z. B. einer Oase Aquamax hast Du die Preisdifferenz bei 200 "Filtertagen" im Jahr nach 5 Jahren wieder drin (warum wohl Oase 3 Jahre Garantieverlängerung anbietet ?).


----------



## Nikolai (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Rolf,

bei der Laugenpumpe hatte ich auch bedenken, um so mehr war ich erstaunt, dass sie fast 2 Jahre problemlos lief. Umwälzpumpen in Spülmaschinen sind  sicher langlebiger ausgelegt, da sie auch im Normalbetrieb einige tausend Stunden halten sollten. No name-Pumpen habe ich im Brunnen im Einsatz. Diese mußte ich regelmäßig nach 2 Jahren erneuern. Selbst die letzte mit 5 Jahre Garantie war nach 2 Jahren defekt, wurde aber Anstandslos vom Hersteller ersetzt.
Bei meinem Filter sehe ich das Problem nicht in der Verklumpung des Sandes. Im Gegenteil, durch die ständige Bewegung des Sandes findet ein Abrieb statt, was allerdings auch dazu führt, dass sich auch kein Biofilm bildet. Andere Bereiche des Filters werden dagegen nur leicht durchströmt. Hier befürchte ich schon ein nachlassen der Durchlässigkeit.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## [atc]para (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo nikolei
ich vermute schon bald das du dir die schmutzpartickel schon aus dem brunnen hochpumpst,
daher warscheinlich auch der ausfall der "brunnenpumpen" nach 2 jahren.
habe einen pool mit sandfilter, pool wird mit brunnenwasser befüllt (sehr eisenhaltig), habe nach ca. 2 tagen die ersten sedimente am boden die nicht aus dem filter kommen können da dieser noch nicht betrieben wird, sondern erst wenn das eisen im wasser oxidiert ist und sich filtern lässt.


----------



## Nikolai (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Dirk,

die Brunnenpumpen leiden ganz sicher am hohen Eisengehalt. Durch die Verdünnung mit Teichwasser, sind die Teichpumpen davon weniger betroffen. Mein Brunnenwasser hohle ich völlig klar aus dem Brunnen. Binnen eines Tages wird es braun und trübe. Nach weiteren Tagen hat sich Eisenockar abgesetzt und das Wasser ist wieder klar. Wundern tue ich mich darüber, dass im Brunnen die Oxidation dermaßen langsam vonstatten geht, dass in diesem keine Trübung entsteht. Man erkennt es nur an den vorhandenen Ablagerungen.
Den Sand für Poolfilter muß man sehr  teuer kaufen. Er besteht gewöhnlich aus Quarzsand und hat eine genormte Mindest-Korngröße. Der Durchfluß ist damit gleichförmiger und der Sand wird nicht bewegt Kein Abrieb und auch kein Sandstaub beschädigen die Pumpe.
Das habe ich auch schon vorher gewußt, dachte aber, gewaschener Sand tuts auch - wird schon nicht so schlimm sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Nikolai!
Was die Lebensdauer der Pumpen betrifft, seh ich das genauso wie [at]para und wkremer,
aber ich halte es grundverkehrt, den Sandfilter von unten nach oben zu durchströmen:

Die Tatsache, dass der sich nicht zusetzt, 
beweist doch nur, dass der nicht erfolgreich Partikel abfiltert!
(Seine biologische Filterwirkung erfüllt er natürlich trotzdem, was die Klärung erklären dürfte.)

Das ist doch gerade DER Vorteil eines Sandfilters,
dass der bei Durchströmung von oben nach unten immer besser immer feinere Partikel fängt
und wenn er "verstopft" ist (Das signifikante Kriterium ist der Wasserstand über dem Sand.), 
sehr einfach (automatisiert?) durch Rückspülen von unten nach oben gereinigt werden kann,
wobei man den Dreck in den Abfluss laufen lässt.
Warum baust du das denn nicht so?


----------



## Nikolai (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Peter,

das die Wirkung von Oben nach Unten besser ist war mir schon klar. Die Befüchtung war, dass sich der Sand verdichtet und der Filter sich zu schnell zusetzt. Dass sich praktisch Kanäle bilden wo sich das Wasser seinen Weg bahnt hatte ich so nicht bedacht. Ich probier gern einmal etwas aus, nur so aus Interesse. 
Das mit den Pumpen sehe ich nicht so eng, da gibt es genügend Nachschub. Die eine hielt immerhin 2 Jahre. Auch gekaufte Teichpumpen haben bei mir oft nicht länger gehalten. Früher oder Später haben die Lagerbuchsen ein dermaßen großes Spiel, dass sie nicht mehr rund laufen. Aber es ist nicht nur der Geiz der mich dazu bewegt, diese Pumpen zu verwenden. Mir wiederstrebt es einfach, die total überteuerten Preise zu bezahlen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Mit den total überteuerten Preisen hast du unbedingt recht,
aber abgesehen davon, dass die Ausschlachtpumpen nicht so spacig aussehen
(Mann ... manche Teichpumpen machen wirklich JEDEM UFO Konkurrenz!),
darf sich auch nur jemand rantrauen, der elektrotechnisch auf Zack ist.

Trotzdem solltest die Durchflussrichtung ändern 
und den von-oben-nach-unten-und-dann-rückspül-Sandfilter in Betracht ziehen:
Unter Umständen musst du da gar nicht soviel umbauen,
denn wenn der Sand dicht ist, merkt´s vollautomatisiert ein simpler Niveauschalter 
und schaltet zeitrelaisgesteuert die Filterpumpe aus und die Rückspülpumpe ein;
Schwupp, der Schlurz düngt in die Hecke.
(So richtig für Faule wie mich eigentlich! )


----------



## Nikolai (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Peter,

ja das mit dem Rückspülvorgang werde ich in den niederschlagsreichen Jahreszeiten mal antesten. Im Moment gibt mein Brunnen nicht genügend Wasser für den Garten und zum Nachfüllen. Eine meiner Theorien war, dass das Wasser, das entweicht, sich im 5m entfernten Brunnen wieder sammeln müßte - tut es aber nicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wkremer (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*



> Eine meiner Theorien war, dass das Wasser, das entweicht, sich im 5m entfernten Brunnen wieder sammeln müßte - tut es aber nicht.


Das wäre auch fatal wenn das ganze Oberflächenwasser so schnell in unser Grundwasser gelangen würde.
Wenn dem so wäre, hätte sich die Menschheit schon selbst ausgerottet, Kanalisation gibt es ja so lange noch nicht. Zum Glück ist Mutter Erde da ziemlich tolerant und filtert den größten Teil von unserem Mist wieder raus bevor es in das Grundwasser kommt.
Nur so nebenbei, wir hier im Rheinland trinken zum großen Teil Rheinwasser, als so genanntes Uferfiltrat.
Von daher gibt es ab und zu schon mal Rheinalarm wenn mal wieder ein Tankschiff in den Rhein leer gepumpt wird oder leck schlägt.


----------



## Nikolai (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Werner,

zum besseren Verständnis. Mein Brunnen besteht aus 3 Ringen je 80cm hoch und reicht damit auf 2,40m Tiefe. Darunter befindet sich eine undurchlässige Tonschicht. Das Oberflächenwasser sammelt sich im Sommer bei ca. 2m Tiefe und braucht ca. 1 Tag um sich zu sammeln. Im Winter liegt der Wasserspiegel bei ca. 1m Tiefe und füllt sich 2x täglich nach. Bohrungen in der Nachbarschaft haben auch bei 20m kein Grundwasser erreicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wkremer (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Nikolai,
so eine Art von "Brunnen" meinst Du also. 
Scheint mehr so eine Art Oberflächenwassersammler (ich liebe die deutsche Sprache) zu sein.
Bevor ich so was in den Teich kippen würde, würde ich es untersuchen lassen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Im Moment gibt mein Brunnen nicht genügend Wasser für den Garten und zum Nachfüllen.


Erstens braucht´s für´s Rückspülen relativ wenig Wasser
und zweitens kannst du das ja direkt für die Bewässerung verwenden.
Dann kostet dich das praktisch kein Wasser!


----------



## Nikolai (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Peter,

das wäre sicher eine Alternative. Ich stehe nur vor dem Problem, dass der Auslauf möglichst über den Wasserfall im Flachwasserbereich (Pflanzenzone) erfolgen soll, die Filtertonne(n) nicht sichtbar sein sollen und das Gießwasser gut zugänglich sein muß. Da bedarf es einiger Schläuche bzw. Rohre. Bei meinem Hochteich geht das nur oberirdisch. Die angrenzende Mauer an meinem Teich bietet da einige Versteckmöglichkeiten. Es lohnt sich sicher noch einmal darüber nachzudenken. Entscheidend ist nur, dass der Filter wartungsarm zu betreiben ist.
Jetzt in der niederschlagsreichen Zeit kann ich auch wieder meinen Pflanzenteichfilter in Betrieb nehmen. Damit entspannt sich die Situation vorerst - bis zum nächsten Sommer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Werner,

landläufig wird das bei uns als Brunnen bezeichnet. Natürlich sammelt er nur Oberflächenwasser. Das Wasser ist in der Tat belastet. Sogar dermaßen, daß auf der Industriebrache nebenan keine Wohnbebauung zulässig ist. Ich nutze das Wasser aber schon seit jahrzehnten. Schädliche Auswirkungen auf Fische und Pflanzen konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Ich habe nur den Vorteil, dass ich angrenzend an mein Grundstück ein seit 30 Jahren sich selbst überlassenes Ökosystem habe, dessen Entwicklung ich mit Spannung verfolge.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hi Nikolai!
Nachdem mir die Erfahrenen hier im Forum den Sandfilter schon mit guten Argumenten ausgeredet haben
(zu hoher Energieverbrauch in Relation zur Filterwirkung im Vergleich zu anderen Filterbauarten),
ich heute festgestellt habe, dass meine Trübe aus nennenswerten Partikelchen besteht
und ich als grundfauler Typ eine mögliche Automatisierung schätze,
hast du mich jetzt so richtig scharfgemacht:

Wie hast du dir die Dimensionierung Sandfläche und Schichtdicke zu Volumenstrom bzw. Teichvolumen vorgestellt?
Wieviel denkst du, bekommt man durch sagen wir mal durch eine Fläche von 50x50 cm durch?
(Ich denke da an einen konventionellen 250 Liter-Mülleimer!)
Wie hindern wir den Sand am durchflutschen?

... und was hältst du DAVON:


----------



## wkremer (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo Nikolai,
bei uns werden die Brunnen bis zum Grundwasser geschlagen, 
das sind dann in unserer Höhenlage ca. 12 m Tiefe. 
Ein wenig Reserve dabei und man fördert fast unbelastetes Grundwasser. 
Ist wohl je nach Gegend verschieden. 

@Schwarzer Peter ,
so ganz begreif ich die Schaltung nicht.
Wieso läuft das gefilterte Wasser in die Rückspülpumpe 
Ganz so einfach wirds wohl nicht funkionieren.
Da muss wohl was mehr Regeltechnik dran,
das zu automatisieren ist recht komplex.
Ich mach mir mal Gedanken wie so was funktionieren könnte.


----------



## Jufka (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo, 

Am Sandfilter vom Pool erfolgt die Spülung über eine Mehrwegeventil. Somit fällt eine 2te Pumpe zum Spülen weg.

Solche Ventile Gibt es bestimmt auch zum Ansteuern per Niveaschalter.

Gruß Florian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*



wkremer schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Peter ,
> so ganz begreif ich die Schaltung nicht.
> Wieso läuft das gefilterte Wasser in die Rückspülpumpe
> Ganz so einfach wirds wohl nicht funkionieren.
> ...


Hi wkremer!
Das gefilterte Wasser läuft durch die Rückspülpumpe,
weil das eben ein teures und schwierig zu automatisierendes Motorventil erspart,
wie´s tatsächlich in der Schwimmbadtechnik verwendet wird.
(Diese Kreiselpumpen haben im Stillstand einen sehr geringen Widerstand
und mit dem gefilterten Wasser wird die sich dann auch sicher nicht verlegen!)

Die Regeltechnik ist recht simpel und erfordert nur 2 Bauteile:
Wird der Sand durch Schmutz dichter, so steigt der Wasserstand darüber immer weiter an.
Sobald der das eingezeichnete Niveau erreicht (das ist ein sehr gutes Kriterium!),
steuert der Schwimmerschalter ein Zeitrelais (genauer Wischrelais) an, welches für eine eingestellet Rückspülzeit
die Filterpumpe ab- und gleichzeitig die Rückspülpumpe einschaltet.
Letztere fördert Teichwasser von unten in den Filter;
das steigt von unten durch den Sand, woraus es den Dreck nach oben ausspült.
Der Wasserstand über dem Sand steigt dadurch an, 
bis das Wasser über den Dreckwasserauslauf ausläuft und die Hecke bewässert.
(In den Teich läuft das nicht zurück, da der Filterzulauf höher liegt.)

Nach Ablauf der Rückspülzeit wird die Rückspülpumpe wieder ab- und die Filterpumpe eingeschaltet,
bis nach unbestimmter Zeit der Filtersand wieder verstopft ist
und das Spiel von Neuem beginnt - absolut vollautomatisch.
(Nur im Teich Wasser nachfüllen muss man, aber dafür erspart man sich das Gießen!)


----------



## Nikolai (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Hallo,
@ Peter
diese Variante ist leicht realisierbar. Die Rückspülpumpe im Auslauf beeinträchtig sicher den Durchfluß. Mit ein bischen Bastelei wäre sicher eine Umschlagklappe realisierbar, die den Auslauf an der Pumpe vorbei leitet. Am meisten stört mich aber daran, dass der Überlauf relativ hoch über dem Sand angebracht sein muß. Damit bleibt einiges an Dreckwasser zurück, das sofort wieder den Filter verstopft, bzw. du brauchst sehr viel Wasser zum Spülen.
Normaler Sand ist so feinkörnig, dass er sich schnell zusetzt. Deshalb wird für Poolfilter Quarzsand mit genormter Mindestkorngröße verwendet. Dieser ist allerdings recht teuer. Ich befürchte, dass Du im kleinen Eimer mit normalem Sand nur einen sehr geringen Durchfluß bekommst.

@ Florian,
im professionellen Bereich wird mit einer Pumpe und einem aufwändigen Drehschiebersystem gearbeitet. Dem Rückspülvorgang schließt sich noch ein Klarspülvorgang an. Diese Drehschieber sind sehr  speziell und kosten auch entsprechend.

@ Werner,

nicht mal 1km entfernt, auf gleicher Höhenlage wurden Brunnen gebohrt die ergiebig einwandfreies Wasser geben. Nur in meinem unmittelbarem Bereich befindet sich eine dicke Tonschicht. Wie dick weiß ich nicht. Ein Nachbar war auf 20m Tiefe, ohne auf Wasser zu stoßen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sandfilter = Pumpenkiller?*

Nur weil´s halt grad so schön zum Thema "Pumpentod durch Sand" passt:
MAMMUT-Pumpen sind dagegen ABSOLUT unempfindlich
und können sogar Wasser mit Sand- bzw. Kiesfracht pumpen!


----------

